# 11/6/12, Funky Rack Buck Down!



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Well, it was a good day. The air was crisp and frost coated the forest floor. I climbed up the tree I was in yesterday evening. On that evening, I met a good and helpful friend. He is a basket 8 pt. with white blotches on his legs and shoulders, no doubt partially piballed. I also saw a bruiser that night that ran some does directly under my stand. It happened very fast and no good shot opportunity occured. Anyways, back to the story. I'm sitting there, and wouldn't you know it, out of a thick and overgrown field/wetlands in a suburban creek bottom comes Lil Basket Pie Baller. He's walking right at me down a well worn path from the overgrown area into a mature floodplain forest. All of the sudden, he starts running. I remember thinking, while watching him run, how scared he looked. He looked like a very guilty and scared child that had taken one from the cookie jar, fooled around with the farmer's daugher, you get the point. Anyways, as you are probably already thinking, something is chasing him. I see a tall tined mature buck with giant browtines charging Lil Basket Pie Baller from the thicket. At first I was confused. Certainly this big boy wasn't trying to BREED this lil pie balled buck! Well, at that point I noticed a very content doe feeding just inside the thicket. Tall Tines was guarding her from Lil Basket. The doe slowly mosied in my direction, making sure to turn around and head other directions enough time to give me at least 7 heart attacks. Her general direction was towards me, though. The doe ended up getting very close, and noticing something she didn't like. Good thing the Big Boy was keyed in on her, the lil basket, and not me. The doe was uneasy, and knew something wasn't right, although she kept on moving closer. Well, that ended up getting her boyfriend killed. Big Boy kept mirroring the doe's every move and kept coming closer. Eventually, the doe was directly under the stand and Big Boy was 20 yards away entering my shooting lane. As he entered, I drew back, and the dow jumped and scampered about 5 yards away! Big Boy wheeled around and went to chase her. I let out a quick "MEEH" and stopped him in his place and took a very severe quartering away shot at 30 yards. The arrow entered behind the ribcage and exited out of the front of his chest with a tremendous THUNK. He instantly started stumbling and only made it about 20 yards, spraying blood errrrywhere. Big funky racked mature buck down! I think he's my biggest so far!

He was 9 pt., 220 lbs, and I'm not sure what he will score! 6 points on one side, and only 3 on the other!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

good job kyle i didnt know you deer huntd in jeans. i guess i can throw my camo away and start going casual. nice deer.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

That,s a nice one. Beautiful colors too.Mike


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice Kyle. Congrats.


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

I would not have thought twice about dropping that deer, awesome buck. Congratulations and that sure is one cool, funky rack!


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Cool looking buck congrats!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on a nice buck!


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice buck sir!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Congrats man! Sometimes you have to not worry about what they will score. He is a old mature buck!

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

CONGRATS!!!! great old buck!!!


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

great buck! funky rack or not that is a great buck for sure.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice buck....funky or not!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

That is one awesome buck! Congrats, who cares about scores when you have brow tines like that!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thanks a lot guys! You're right, I'm not concerned with the score. He's certainly mature and has a mean set of antlers meant for fighting!



killingtime said:


> good job kyle i didnt know you deer huntd in jeans. i guess i can throw my camo away and start going casual. nice deer.


Ben, surely you remember my Green Sweatpants Turkey Kill  thanks man!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

ducky152000 said:


> That is one awesome buck! Congrats, who cares about scores when you have brow tines like that!


You are right. That is certainly an awesome buck...although my first thought was that those are not brow tines but rather G2's. I am not really sure whether you refer to them as G2's though when there are no brow tines. They seem to be in between the two in location. That is a nice mature buck though. Congratulations Kyle! And good job on telling the story of the kill.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice job Kyle. Now you can focus on the ducks and geese!!! (A month from now  )


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

bkr43050 said:


> You are right. That is certainly an awesome buck...although my first thought was that those are not brow tines but rather G2's. I am not really sure whether you refer to them as G2's though when there are no brow tines. They seem to be in between the two in location. That is a nice mature buck though. Congratulations Kyle! And good job on telling the story of the kill.


I would definitely consider them G1s (brow tines) if i was scoring that buck. Nevertheless awesome deer!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree that they are G1's. Brow tines? Who knows?...and who cares? A big buck no matter how you look at it!


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

nice buck budddddy. now i gotta beat that so i can win the contest!!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Mushijobah said:


> Thanks a lot guys! You're right, I'm not concerned with the score. He's certainly mature and has a mean set of antlers meant for fighting!
> 
> 
> 
> Ben, surely you remember my Green Sweatpants Turkey Kill  thanks man!


yep i sure do thats why i mentioned it, you ought to start your own line of hunting clothes.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

That is an amazing buck! Nice shot!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

